# 2.6.7_rc3 and 2.6.7 with selectable scheduler via USE ;)

## fallow

easy...  :Smile: 

this is not yet another kernel source  :Wink:  hehe

not some kind of release , even if 2.6.7_rc3-vivid1 sounds that;) 

I`m very happy new staircase user (i don`t feel problems of older versions with heavy cpu load) and also I`m happy about new SPA scheduler by Peter Williams.

I think the Peter Williams idea of adding staircase schuduling policy to SPA based scheduler is very good  :Smile: 

so I made this very simple patch with selectable scheduler from USE flags.

I` made this for myself and fun but I think Someone would be interested mayhe  :Smile: 

after generate digest the choice is :

for STAIRCASE 6.9 

```

USE="staircase" emerge vivid-sources
```

for SPA 0.1

```

USE="spa" emerge vivid-sources
```

for SPA + STAIRCASE 6.4 SCHEDULING POLICY 0.1

```

USE="spastaircase" emerge vivid-sources
```

for standard vanilla scheduler 

```

emerge vivid-sources
```

also available is 

STAIRCASE 6.D and 6.E 

```

USE="staircase6.D" emerge vivid-sources

USE="staircase6.E" emerge vivid-sources
```

but i`m not happy with this two version as i`m happy with 6.9 

thanks to Troll for scheduler via USE flags idea,it`s nice and simply to do  :Wink: 

other patches : 

```

am11 autoregulated swappiness 

speakup_accessibility 

alsa-bk patch

hires posix timers 

config kernel Hz 

gcloop 

vesa3fb 

lufs-0.9.7 

supermount 

bootsplash

.....

rsbac 266 pre - but is broken don`t select it :)

```

ebuild is here 

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/vivid1/vivid-sources-2.6.7_rc3-r1.ebuild

----------

## Poe

well, I have your kernel with 6.5 staircase scheulder. So, it's good sources  :Smile: 

Oby tak dalej  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

cool , staircase roolz hehe  :Wink: 

staircase 6.9 is now .

i`ve updated it to new version 6.9 of staircase 

ebuild has the same name  :Smile:  if You have this filename in the cache of Your browser then You might clear it  for download new version  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Hmmm, when bootsplash works ?

----------

## fallow

now  :Smile: 

bootsplash is working and is new version of staircase - 6.D

ebuild has the same name , so click reload 2 or 3 times in browser , if You are used to view ebuilds in browser  :Wink: 

greetz

----------

## scoobydu

Giving it a try  :Smile: 

Thanks for even more choice  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> Giving it a try 

 

You are welcome  :Smile: 

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> Thanks for even more choice 

 

no problem , just for tun  :Smile: 

and is version 6.E now hehe

----------

## GentooBox

i did a:

```
USE="spastaircase" emerge vivid-sources
```

and i get this when i compile the kernel:

```
CC      kernel/extable.o

  CC      kernel/params.o

  CC      kernel/posix-timers.o

In file included from kernel/posix-timers.c:45:

include/linux/sc_math.h:303:1: warning: "div_long_long_rem" redefined

In file included from include/linux/timex.h:186,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from kernel/posix-timers.c:30:

include/linux/time.h:33:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

kernel/posix-timers.c:1133: error: conflicting types for 'wall_jiffies'

include/asm/vsyscall.h:52: error: previous declaration of 'wall_jiffies' was here

kernel/posix-timers.c:1133: error: conflicting types for 'wall_jiffies'

include/asm/vsyscall.h:52: error: previous declaration of 'wall_jiffies' was here

make[1]: *** [kernel/posix-timers.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2  CC      kernel/extable.o

  CC      kernel/params.o

  CC      kernel/posix-timers.o

In file included from kernel/posix-timers.c:45:

include/linux/sc_math.h:303:1: warning: "div_long_long_rem" redefined

In file included from include/linux/timex.h:186,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from kernel/posix-timers.c:30:

include/linux/time.h:33:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

kernel/posix-timers.c:1133: error: conflicting types for 'wall_jiffies'

include/asm/vsyscall.h:52: error: previous declaration of 'wall_jiffies' was here

kernel/posix-timers.c:1133: error: conflicting types for 'wall_jiffies'

include/asm/vsyscall.h:52: error: previous declaration of 'wall_jiffies' was here

make[1]: *** [kernel/posix-timers.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2
```

----------

## fallow

sorry for thaht 

my config for timers looks that 

```

# CONFIG_LEGACY_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_RESOLUTION=1000

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMER_ACPI_PM=y

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMER_TSC is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMER_ACPI_PM_ADD=0

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

```

and was compiled with no errors 

but I `m propably know what is wrong  :Smile:  (just propably = i`m not a Love or XX man hehe ) 

can You post your .config , because i can`t find right way to try to compile it to get errors like You.

----------

## dedeaux

not trying to start a flame war or anything.... And... I do read that your are not a love man...

But....

Anyone know if this provides better performance than the love sources?

----------

## fallow

 *Quote:*   

> but I `m propably know what is wrong  (just propably = i`m not a Love or XX man hehe )

 

the sense is I`m not so good as Steel300 or OneOfOne or Xhiphux "in this patchset buisness " 

i have  xx , love and vivid with three different schedulers  to choice in lilo.conf  , try all  :Smile: 

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## Pink

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> not trying to start a flame war or anything.... And... I do read that your are not a love man...
> 
> But....
> 
> Anyone know if this provides better performance than the love sources?

 

Without proper benchmarks, it is difficult to say.

However, I use love-sources and patch it with staircase, and have noticed that it feels more responsive under load (I do a lot of compiling in kernels, etc so have a high load most of the time).

Steel doesn't like staircase and I can't make a good case for any of them but as fallow says, try them and see how they are on your system.

----------

## fallow

Dedeaux You can also make statistics of scheduler latency via http://www.kerneltrap.org/~npiggin/schedlat3/sched2.c

I`m not happy about the last version 6.E , so i decided to come back to 6.9 version  :Smile:  - > works pretty good 

for very good staircase 6.9  USE="staircase" 

and this 2 not so good versions, but if somebody want to test then :

for staircase 6.D USE="staircase6.D"

for staircase 6.E USE="staircase6.E"

the same name of ebuild of course  :Smile: 

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

if somebody is interested in stable 2.6.7 version  :Smile:  and possibility of runtime control GUI for  spa or spa_staircase   (screenshot)  or Staircase 7.4  with ck1  or Hydra runtime switchable scheduler then -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/267-vivid1/267-vivid1.html

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## nx12

Somebody tried it on SMP boxes?

----------

## 0n0w1c

 *nx12 wrote:*   

> Somebody tried it on SMP boxes?

 

I run smp, but I have not yet tried vivid sources. I am currently running xx-sources. It works similarly but the choice of scheduler is made in kernel config rather than USE. I have not experienced any smp related issues. I am currently running the Staircase scheduler and think it is the cat's meow... my systems has not run smoother.

----------

## fallow

this one is old...

latest is here  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197069

----------

